# is it just me



## C Nash (Oct 27, 2015)

why does this come up when I hit "new topics"  Your criteria is not restrictive enough and might return too many results. Please restrict your criteria and try again.


----------



## krsmitty (Oct 28, 2015)

Been getting that also. I Have to go into advanced search and pick a range of dates to get anything back.


----------

